
Ask HN: What accounting software do you use? - sbansal
I am doing some research on the available accounting software. We are currently using Peachtree and was wondering if there are any other better solutions available. Thanks.
======
drewda
We have good luck with QuickBooks Online:
<http://quickbooksonline.intuit.com/> It has almost all the functionality of
desktop QuickBooks, and they're adding features at a rapid pace.

~~~
blo
We also use QuickBooks Online - having it online is just easier for your
accountant or CFO to log in and keep track of the books. If you use the
desktop version, you'll be emailing files back and forth.

------
aymeric
<http://freeagentcentral.com>

<http://saasu.com> (for Australian businesses especially)

<http://freshbooks.com>

------
brudgers
I've been using Quickbooks since the 1990's. Currently running QB 2004 in
XPmode.

But my accounting tends to be pretty basic.

In my opinion, there's unlikely to be a compelling reason to switch Peachtree
to some version of Quickbooks.

So what is driving your desire to change?

------
mattadams
Quickbooks, absolutely. If you're doing anything serious you need to use an
industry standard (not necessarily Quickbooks) for this kind of application.
Your accountant will hate you for using anything else.

------
vrikhter
Xero (<http://www.xero.com/>)

~~~
sbansal
Xero does look pretty good.

~~~
silentp
Bummer, doesn't seem to have any US payroll integration options.

------
connor
Quickbooks has terrible UI and makes simple things far too complicated for
most startups. I feel wrong giving them my money, so we use Outright.com and
export the reports for our accountants.

------
thinkcomp
ThinkLink (<http://www.thinklink.com>)

------
Joeboy
GnuCash, but my needs are basic.

~~~
sontek
Do you think you could skype and walk me through how you are managing your
finances in GNU Cash? I'm a long time linux user and just started my own
business and I'm trying to figure out how to manage everything!

Thanks! sontek [at] gmail

------
kovlex
quickbooks

